# The word "*****"



## PuppetRevolt (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been thinking of using the word "*****" for a clothing line.
I have asked a few people on the use of the word and they seemed to be mixed. 

Some say, it is the context in how it is used. Others say its racist. 

My intent is to use it with a positive message. Any thoughts?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

depends on the area you are in. some can take it the wrong way. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

I sure wouldn't use it in Oklahoma.


----------



## PuppetRevolt (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, I watched "Reel ******" (great movie btw) recently. And a native American in the movie said he wasn't offended by it. So, I figure "to each his own".


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Engine, I don't imagine wouldn't offend anyone.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

did a little googling. I don't think it is wise to use it. 

Deeper Meaning: Use of racial slur in the Dresden Files
Native American Caucus head demands Steele apologize for 'racist' comment - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room


----------



## UltraSeps (Nov 30, 2011)

Short Story: Not sure how many years ago this was although its "quite" a while back.

My screen printing business was doing a monster order for the NJ American Indian Festival held in Old Bridge. At the time there was an uproar regarding defamation and the use of Cleveland Indians and Washington Redskins in pro sports.

Anyhow, I was personally delivering the order with our van and realized I was wearing a Washington Redskins sweatshirt. (yes, true) Actually, it didn't dawn on me until I was inside unloading cases of shirts.

I approached one of the organizers and apologized. His response — "Don't be silly, the Redskins are one of our favorite teams"! He added — "Its just a few radicals that started all this. We love the Cleveland Indians and Washington Redskins". Take this for what its worth....just a true story from my past.

Maybe things have changed since then as political awareness seems to be in vogue although the last time I checked, the Redskins still play in Washington and the Indians in Cleveland.

As far as "*****"' is concerned, I don't know. Just had a little time on my hands tonight and stumbled onto this thread.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Racism is only visible to racist. What that means is only people who are racist see things as being racist. Everyone else does not give a [email protected]


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Steve, in your case, we may be talking about sports teams amongst sports enthusiasts. I do wonder how majority of Native Americans folks, not the radicals or vocal ones, really feel about the word "*****".

There is also a saying of sorts about a Jew getting away with Jewish jokes while a non-Jew will be accused of racism.

Easier said than done but sometimes we should consider the sensitivities of others.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

BroJames said:


> I do wonder how majority of Native Americans folks, not the radicals or vocal ones, really feel about the word "*****".


My wife is Cherokee and the only thing that hurts her touchy feely is if someone calls her a be-och. She used to have a sign on the back window of her truck that said "Native Born *****, that's How". I am half Irish and half German. I do not care what anyone calls me.


----------



## PuppetRevolt (Jan 21, 2011)

I think it really depends in what context the word is being used.

As a southerner I am not offended by companies using the term ******* ,Cracker or ******.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

PuppetRevolt said:


> I think it really depends in what context the word is being used.
> 
> As a southerner I am not offended by companies using the term ******* ,Cracker or ******.


I thought "******" refers to south of the border. Are there people offended by "*******". I see the word used so often and thought it was not an offending word (for anyone).


----------



## sdshirtman (Dec 27, 2010)

It doesn't bother me in the least but in todays politically correct climate and over sensitivity I'd say its asking for trouble. Unless of course trouble is what you're looking for.


----------



## 204KK (Dec 13, 2012)

Me being from a major city in Canada that has the highest amount of natives living in it can say here the natives would consider it being a racial slur unless it was being said by a status card holder.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

people who have decided to take it upon themselves to be defenders of the universe will naturally take offense to it though it has absolutely nothing to do with them or anyone they know. just how it is these daze. a few are likely to be 'offended' by it, so be prepared for that. others won't care one lick. i'd be prepared for some artfully nasty and flat-out rude e-mails, lol. 

a couple of years ago the rumour around town was that 'they', whoever 'they' are, wanted to change our mascot from the 'violent imagery' of the pirate to the penguins. just goes to show you that some people need to get a life and stop worrying about crap that doesn't matter. 

bottom line: use it at your own risk. really, it's not very likely to help sales regardless of what your intentions are, imo. now, me, i'll have a line called (something) gypsy, and if that offends someone they can, well, let's just say those people can just keep their money and i'll leave it at that, lol. that's just me, though....


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Unless this is something you REALLY, STRONGLY, PASSIONATELY, CAN"T LIVE WITHOUT DOING, why make things difficult for yourself? If you are questioning the use of the word, that should give you reason to pause. I'll bet you are clever enough to come up with another name that would increase your potential market rather than limit it.


----------



## PuppetRevolt (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, about 4 years ago I bought an old cruiser and chopped it down to a bobber. I nicknamed it the "Iron *****". I even made the leather solo seat and burned the logo in to it. I bought the domain with the dream of maybe building/designing other bikes. That name has stuck with me over the years. It has a rugged, edgy, and American feel that I want to represent my biker clothing line.

As far as limiting the market? I don't expect the line to ever see the inside of Macy's Department Store.


Here is the logo.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

The caption *"American Power & Spirit"*, at the very least, should say a lot about how you feel about the name. If "*about 4 years ago...That name has stuck with me over the years*" and if you plan to sell only to bikers I think you are in the best position to say how your potential market feels about the name.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

and still some soccer mom will see 'iron *****' and just gasp! and who cares? i mean, some people need to gasp at something, right? lol. i think in this case, with a clearly defined customer and logo that represents exactly what you want, not to mention the whole biker thing being 'rebellious' to begin with and rather in your face so if you don't like it go take in a ballet and shut up, that you'd be perfectly okay. 

in other words, the more mainstream your audience, the less potentially offensive you're probably going to want to be overall. it's funny, though, what passes for 'mainstream' sometimes.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I always thought it was just a dialect pronunciation of the word Indian where the d and i are kind of combined.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

As an ***** (voting member of the Cherokee tribe with a CDIB) who lives in Oklahoma, oh hell.....read "Bury my heart at wounded knee" and you'll understand what treating Native Americans poorly really means. If you ever get in close with some honest to god ****** you'll find that they have the warmest, most glee filled hearts you've ever met. I worked with a full blood Sioux off the Pine ridge rez in South Dakota. He married a Santa Anna women just south of Santa Fe in New Mexico. So they would close down the pueblo for 2 or 3 days for religious ceremonies and all of the women's relatives would dance and sing. Tony would lean over and whisper to his wife "honey your uncles sound like a bunch of barking coyotes" and laugh. His wife would hiss and say "damn were going to get struck by lightning". lol I love skins.


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

I think you should do what you want. I am not offended by much though. I routinely get accused of being racist. It is usually because I am a somewhat muscular, white male that shaves my head. I did not have a choice about going bald and refused to do a comb-over. I compete in the Texas Police Olympics in powerlifting. That is the somewhat muscular part. 5'7" 230lbs. I always respond that they should ask my Mexican wife, half Mexican children, and Cherokee mother how racist I am. Even though I am half Native American I have always identified as white, like my father. Besides I am the only one of my brothers that turned out with formerly blonde hair, blue eyes, and very white skin. LOL... I do not look Native at all. Having said all that, people that want to be offended will be, no matter what. It seems we live in a very over-sensitive world that whines about everything. Call the ACLU, they will be the ones suing you. Lol......or not.


----------



## PuppetRevolt (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you guys for your words and support. 

We are going to move ahead with Iron *****, so I'll let you all know how it it is received.

Thanks!


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck and a Happy New Year. Am curious about the "red".


----------



## Yanixki (Oct 13, 2012)

Depend on what Country or location you are in.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Go ahead with it and to buggery with everyone else. If they choose to react, thats their choice.
We have the same issue with Aborigines here in town. Its ok for them to call themselves blackfella, but lo and behold anyone else who does. As soon as you disagree with something, YOU are the racist.
Anyway, I could find nothing racist or offensive about your logo. I think its cool.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

The real question that comes to mind is how does one intend to use a "slang" as a postive message? Totally escapes me on how.


----------



## web528 (Jul 6, 2011)

I really like the logo. I'm not native, but my husband and children are. I think they would wear it with no problems. Good luck to you


----------

